#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Astm standards

## elefank

I have a huge collection of astm standars, ask if you need any and your email !

See More: Astm standards

----------


## martinngye

Hello elefank, I need ASTM D4414. If you have it it would be perfect!

edit: opps I forgot my email. I've dropped you a message

----------


## quique1111

Hello Elefank, can you please send me ASTM E2248 and ASTM E2298 standards ?
Thanks
PS: I send you my email by private message

----------


## adiazcamacho

Hello Elefank, can you please send me the next ASTM-D Standards?

	ASTM-D 4377 Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration
	 ASTM-D 473 Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method
	ASTM-D 1298 Density, Relative Density, or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method
	ASTM-D 3230 Salts in Crude Oil (Electrometric Method)
	ASTM-D 445 Standard Test Method for Kinematic Viscosity
	ASTM-D 4294 Standard Test Method for Sulfur in Petroleum and Petroleum Products
	ASTM-D 4007 Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method
	ASTM-D 4006 Water in Crude Oil By Distillation

Thanks

----------


## piratininga

Ol&#225;
Eu tenho essas normas e vou anexar aqui!

----------


## piratininga

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> Ol&#225;
> Eu tenho essas normas e vou anexar aqui!

----------


## 1967sharma

Please send me these standards my e-mail: 1967sharma@gmail.com
Manual 58 MNL58 Petroleum Refining and Natural Gas Processing
ASTM G170-06(2012) Standard Guide for Evaluating and Qualifying Oilfield and Refinery Corrosion Inhibitors in the Laboratory
ASTM A727/A727M-13 Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Forgings for Piping Components with Inherent Notch Toughness

----------


## 1967sharma

Please send me these standards my e-mail: 1967sharma@gmail.com
Manual 58 MNL58 Petroleum Refining and Natural Gas Processing
ASTM G170-06(2012) Standard Guide for Evaluating and Qualifying Oilfield and Refinery Corrosion Inhibitors in the Laboratory
ASTM A727/A727M-13 Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Forgings for Piping Components with Inherent Notch Toughness

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




> Hello Elefank, can you please send me the next ASTM-D Standards?
> 
> 	ASTM-D 4377 Standard Test Method for Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration
> 	 ASTM-D 473 Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method
> 	ASTM-D 1298 Density, Relative Density, or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method
> 	ASTM-D 3230 Salts in Crude Oil (Electrometric Method)
> 	ASTM-D 445 Standard Test Method for Kinematic Viscosity
> 	ASTM-D 4294 Standard Test Method for Sulfur in Petroleum and Petroleum Products
> 	ASTM-D 4007 Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method
> ...

----------


## ehtisham

ASTM E1290-08e1 Standard Test Method for ------Tip Opening Displacement (CTOD) Fracture Toughness Measurement 

please share

----------


## Pablocien

.........

----------


## hopla1234

Hello Elefank, can you please send me ASTM D2047 standard ?

Thanks, pRIMUS

----------


## hopla1234

Hello Elefank, can you please send me ASTM D2047 standard ?



Thanks, pRIMUSSee More: Astm standards

----------


## Paks

yeah i know your post says ASTM, but i just wanted to try and ask for these standards maybe you might have

AS 2278
UL 147
UL 1291
ANSI Z21.72
JSIS 2147 & 2148
BS EN 1205:2001
GPA 2140-97
HSNOCOP 46
COP 54
ASME VIII
DOT 2P

----------


## sabaro4u

Construction Quality Control Procedures (Mechanical, Civil, Electrical)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pisic81

Pls share ASTM A671 / A671M - 13.

Need urgent! Thanks in advange!

----------


## pisic81

Pls share ASTM A671 / A671M - 13.

Need urgent! Thanks in advange!

----------


## pisic81

Need ASTM A671 / A671M - 13!
Pls share here. Thanks in advance!

----------


## mohsenkalantar

hi
Some ASTM Standard, may be you want them !!

 ASTM D2122-2004 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 ASTM D2122-2004-2 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2122-2004-3 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008-2 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008-3 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007-2 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007-3 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008-2 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008-3 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009-2 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009-3 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 1 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 2 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 3 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 1 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 2 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 3 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D_2122_(2010) : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D_2466_(2013) : Standard Specification for Poly Vinyl Chloride (PVC) Plastic Pipe Fittings, Schedule 40
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D1598_(2009) : Standard Test Method for Time-to-Failure of Plastic Pipe Under Constant Internal Pressure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D1784_(2011) : Standard Specification for Rigid Poly Vinyl Chloride (PVC) Compounds and Chlorinated Poly Vinyl Chloride (CPVC) Compounds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

If it was useful Say thanks

----------


## johnurdaneta

Links are broken...

----------


## acier58

Copy and paste on Google (web search engine) the following sentence:

parsethylene-kish.com ASTM

You will find many pdf documents.

Regards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

if you can't download , inform me

----------


## sami22

Hello,

Can you please share me the following ASTM

ASTM D4404 - 10

Many Thanks

Regards

----------


## sami22

Hello,



Can you please share me the following ASTM

ASTM D4404 - 10

Many Thanks

RegardsSee More: Astm standards

----------


## MESSADAA

ASTM C1696 - 13b to msdsabrine@gmail.com Thank you for sending

----------


## MESSADAA

Can you please send me ASTM C 1696-13b

----------


## MESSADAA

to msdsabrine@gmail.com

----------


## PTQ

Friends:

 I have some ASTM for you, but a need the following ASTM 341-09 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Charts for Liquid Petroleum Products. Give your email for sharing, and if you can help me my email is brenan05@hotmail.com..


 See you

----------


## PTQ

Friends:

 I have some ASTM for you, but a need the following ASTM 341-09 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Charts for Liquid Petroleum Products. Give your email for sharing, and if you can help me my email is brenan05@hotmail.com..


 See you

----------


## ssrikant71

I need ASTM D3953.

----------


## ayzwan

Hello elefank,

can you send me ASTM A394 to ayzwan2u@yahoo.com

TQ

----------


## xav

Hi, please maybe you can share the ASTM D 3359
My mail is xavihino@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## jaykidd24

good day!

sir elefank,

  do you have astm c134-95 2010...?


Thanks
Jayson 
njmakinano@yahoo.com

----------


## saeid1355

ASTM F 1136
ASTM F 1387 Latest Edition

----------


## saeid1355

ASTM F 1136
ASTM F 1387 Latest Edition
Saeid1355@hotmail.com

----------


## stanla

Do you have complete ASTM annual standard 2010 or newer? Please kindly share the link to us or to my email at hstanley87@yahoo.com. Thank you very much.

See More: Astm standards

----------


## saveriociavarella

I need 

- ASTM F1743-08 - Standard Practice for Rehabilitation of Existing Pipelines and Conduits by Pulled-in-Place Installation of Cured-in-Place Thermosetting Resin Pipe (CIPP)

- ASTM D5813 - Standard Specification for Cured-in-Place Thermosetting Resin

- ASTM F1741-08 - Standard Practice for Installation of Machine Spiral Wound Poly (Vinyl Chloride) (PVC) Liner Pipe for Rehabilitation of Existing Sewers and Conduits

Thanks for share them... Or please send to saveriociavarella77@gmail.com

Thanks in advance


Inviato dal mio iPad Retina utilizzando Tapatalk HD

----------


## pisic81

Need ASTM A671 / A671M - 14 (Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Steel Pipe for Atmospheric and Lower Temperatures) urgent!

Thx!

----------


## pisic81

Need ASTM A671 / A671M - 14 (Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Steel Pipe for Atmospheric and Lower Temperatures) urgent!

Thx!

----------


## camersa

HI 

I looking ASTM E94 - 04(2010) Standard Guide for Radiographic Examination..  Do you have this standard? you can help me?

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Sometime back one of the Egpet Community Member shared the full ASTM 2004. It proved very useful, can another Member follow suit and share the latest (full) ASTM.
Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## vfq3481

This would be excellent!!!
Please, if anyone has this, share!!

----------


## omsmk

Hello elefank,

can you send me ASTM A123 & ASTM A653

----------


## omsmk

Hello elefank,

can you send me ASTM A123 & ASTM A653

----------


## cft.isro

Hello sir 
 I want ASTM D1418 standard
If you have above standard kindly send me.

thanks & regards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hello elefank,
> 
> can you send me ASTM A123 & ASTM A653



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Need ASTM A671 / A671M - 14 (Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Steel Pipe for Atmospheric and Lower Temperatures) urgent!
> 
> Thx!



I've the edition 2006, may be useful
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hello sir 
>  I want ASTM D1418 standard
> If you have above standard kindly send me.
> 
> thanks & regards



my version is very old 2001
do you want it?See More: Astm standards

----------


## pisic81

Thank you, but I need ASTM A671 version 2014.
Also need ASTM A672-14.

All two are for SAWL pipes production cl.10 -13

B/R

----------


## pisic81

Thank you, but I need ASTM A671 version 2014.
Also need ASTM A672-14.

All two are for SAWL pipes production cl.10 -13

B/R

----------


## acier58

> Hello sir 
>  I want ASTM D1418 standard
> If you have above standard kindly send me.
> 
> thanks & regards




Here is:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## santanusaha

please provide me ASTM Standards, if possible. my email ID: santanurini@gmail.com

----------


## pauldavid

Hi,
me too I have 2010. do anyone have 2014

----------


## pauldavid

me too I have 2010 but not 2014

----------


## santanusaha

Not yet.

----------


## msjoo83

Dear bro,

Could you please share ASTM C592 - 04 or newer ? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## msjoo83

Dear bro,

Could you please share ASTM C592 - 04 or newer ? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## pauldavid

you can try
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pauldavid

you can try
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zadot

Hi elefank, could you help me with these standarts: ASTM E4, E6, E8, E10, E18. my email: zadott@gmail.com



thanksSee More: Astm standards

----------


## msjoo83

Awesome!! 
Thank you very much~

----------


## msjoo83

Awesome!! 
Thank you very much~

----------


## agoede

Hello, I need ASTM A370 2014, could you help me ?

My e-mail : agoede@inmano.com

----------


## mh-1363

Hi Dear
First of all, I thank you very much for your helping.
Regarding the yours ASTM collection, can you provide me with the ASTM B 734?
I`d appreciated you if you help me soon.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Best Regards
Mehrdad

Email Address: Hediyehzadeh63@gmail.com

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi Dear
> First of all, I thank you very much for your helping.
> Regarding the yours ASTM collection, can you provide me with the ASTM B 734?
> I`d appreciated you if you help me soon.
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> Best Regards
> Mehrdad
> 
> Email Address: Hediyehzadeh63@gmail.com



Dear mehrdad
I sent the edition 2003 of it to your email

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

I need annual book of astm standard volume 1 steel- pipng, tubing, fittings - 2014

EMAIL ADDRESS - kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Please require it urgently if possible

----------


## Iilia

> Hi Dear
> First of all, I thank you very much for your helping.
> Regarding the yours ASTM collection, can you provide me with the ASTM B 734?
> I`d appreciated you if you help me soon.
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> Best Regards
> Mehrdad
> 
> Email Address: Hediyehzadeh63@gmail.com



you can access edition 2013 via this provided direct link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## pisic81

Please share 

ASTM A673 / A673M - 07(2012) 
Standard Specification for Sampling Procedure for Impact Testing of Structural Steel 

Thanks in advance!

B/R

----------


## omsmk

can you please send ASTM E2074 standard ?

----------


## vandgun

Dear elefank,

Can you sent for me:

ASTM E2111-12
ASTM E645-13
ASTM E1427

My email: vandgun@gmail.com
whatever , thanks you so much!

----------


## nmontoya

> Dear elefank,
> 
> Can you sent for me:
> 
> ASTM E2111-12
> ASTM E645-13
> ASTM E1427
> 
> My email: vandgun@gmail.com
> whatever , thanks you so much!



Dear vandgun, i send your requests to your mail. Best regards.

----------


## nmontoya

> Hi elefank, could you help me with these standarts: ASTM E4, E6, E8, E10, E18. my email: zadott@gmail.com
> 
> thanks



Dear zadot, i sent your requests to your mail. Best regards.See More: Astm standards

----------


## abhik.barua

Hi 
nmontoya and elefank,

can you help be by providing ASTM G108.
my email: abhik_buet@yahoo.com

----------


## agoede

Hello friends,

Can you help me to find ASTM G93 ?
My e-mail : agoede@inmano.com

Many thanks in advance.

A. Goede

----------


## agoede

Hello friends,

Can you help me to find ASTM G93 ?
My e-mail : agoede@inmano.com

Many thanks in advance.

A. Goede

----------


## kukushkin

Dear  elefank!
I'm sorry to disturb you, but can you send me ASTM D D7754 - 11,ASTM D5986 - 96(2011),ASTM D7423 - 09(2014)?
My e-mail is kukushkin_s@mail.ru. 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## akashdruva892

please mail all recent ASTM STDs to akashdruva892@gmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the requests from this page...

----------


## Marty Thompson

and G108

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear sir 
astm e562-11
astm e562-14

please

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is only a E562-11

----------


## akashdruva892

thank you very much sir

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks.

----------


## Janish

Dear friend

Do you have ASTM F606 (2014a Edition).


I needed it very badly.See More: Astm standards

----------


## Janish

Some ASTM A Series standards.
I have the whole series with me.

----------


## amjadmalik75

> Dear friend
> 
> Do you have ASTM F606 (2014a Edition).
> I needed it very badly.



Here it is ...!

----------


## servidor

SORRY BUT BAD ENGLISH, Can yoy share please ASTM C335... tanks!

----------


## servidor

> Here are the requests from this page...



Sorry but Bad English, can yo help me, and share ASTM C335, tanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

C335C335M-10e1 Standard Test Method for Steady-State Heat Transfer Properties of Pipe Insulation

----------


## servidor

> C335C335M-10e1 Standard Test Method for Steady-State Heat Transfer Properties of Pipe Insulation



thank you very much indeed, it is something I needed for school

----------


## olopez

Hi! I would like to know if you have the ASTM E 45:2013 + the graphic cards and ASTM E 247:2016. Thanks!

----------


## Marty Thompson

The latest for E247 is 01(2015)e1

I do not understand your "+ the graphic cards"

----------


## olopez

Thanks a lot Marty. What I meant by "graphic cards" is what could also be called as "graphic charts". They are in the adjuncts of the standard: Printed sheets (adjunct Nº 1) and Photos (adjunct Nº 2). Thank you very much.

----------


## Marty Thompson

When they issue any printed charts or photos, they are not sold as digital pdfs. Any scan of them would be poor. I do not have them.

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
I need ASTM E45-18.
Does anyone have it?
Thank you

----------


## gunjwateganesh

plz share latest astm e45 And astm E1251 standards

See More: Astm standards

----------


## piratininga

see here!
Vejam aqui!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

see here
vejam aqui

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

ASTM here!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Miya

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is an online chemical knowledge base being used by millions of people, in addition to a platform of chemical industrys purchasers and suppliers with a directory of thousands of Chinese chemical suppliers. (Location: China)

----------


## piratininga

See here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

somente E45-13

----------


## piratininga

Astm 1251

----------


## spnx13

Hi everyone. Please help me. I need the copy of ASTM D7705 / D7705M-12. Thank you in advance

----------


## piratininga

See post #103

----------


## amoval

Hello, elefank, do you have ASTM D140/140M-16? I'm needing it urgently. Would you please to send it to ammontev@gmail.com? or post it here to download. Thank you in advance.

----------


## popov_al

> Hello, elefank, do you have ASTM D140/140M-16? I'm needing it urgently. Would you please to send it to ammontev@gmail.com? or post it here to download. Thank you in advance.



You can download _all_ ASTM D from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Astm standards

----------


## ezzat

Dear popov_al
How we can download from this Russian site and the standards not appear
please help
thank you in advance

----------


## Elabbas Nasr

Hello Elefank, I need ASTM D6299. Please  :Nevreness:

----------


## CARLOS1712

ASTM VOL8.4
carlosoliverosdiaz@hotmail.com
Thanks in  advance

----------


## popov_al

> Dear popov_al
> How we can download from this Russian site and the standards not appear
> please help
> thank you in advance



view on site - keyword "t o r r e n t" and "enter" on magnet-URL with ASTM D

----------


## popov_al

> Hello Elefank, I need ASTM D6299. Please



on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] You can download via t o r r e n t - all ASTM D

----------


## piratininga

See here!**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vpsimbu86

Dear Experts,

I need ASTM D709 - 17 Standard Specification for Laminated Thermosetting Materials or

NEMA LI-1 laminated thermosetting products...

Thanks....

----------


## piratininga

See here (veja aqui)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Narciss

> view on site - keyword "t o r r e n t" and "enter" on magnet-URL with ASTM D



Thank you Sire  :Biggrin:  Very much appreciate it.

----------


## ebadullahmomin

send me astm standards my email id : muhammad200619@gmail.com

----------


## piratininga

Check here
No Email
No site
update 2015
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need ASTM D709 - 17 Standard Specification for Laminated Thermosetting Materials or
> 
> NEMA LI-1 laminated thermosetting products...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Astm standards

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Hello Elefank, I need ASTM D6299. Please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abojooj

hello, and thank you for your efforts
i need ASTM A572 2018, can you help me out?
thank you.

----------


## piratininga

I have 2015
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> hello, and thank you for your efforts
> i need ASTM A572 2018, can you help me out?
> thank you.




\\\\\

----------


## Vales

Hi everyone,
    I'm looking for ASTM E83-16 and ASTM E 2658-15.
    Thanks 
    Vales

----------


## cbalaganesh

pls share ASTM A370-2018

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Hi everyone,
>     I'm looking for ASTM E83-16 and ASTM E 2658-15.
>     Thanks 
>     Vales



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

Hi friends, please post ASTM D4292 -2017 Standard Test Method for Determination of Organic Chloride Content in Crude Oil. Many thanks.

----------


## gs153

Hi friends, please post ASTM D4292 -2017 Standard Test Method for Determination of Organic Chloride Content in Crude Oil. Many thanks.

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Hi friends, please post ASTM D4292 -2017 Standard Test Method for Determination of Organic Chloride Content in Crude Oil. Many thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oilmanAli

> pls share ASTM A370-2018



 :Victorious:

----------


## KHALIDA

can anybody share ASTM D6591-18 here???

See More: Astm standards

----------


## Vales

I'm sorry I don't have this normative.

----------


## vihuvipe

for the friend who requested this rule

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jurgita

Dear forum members
I really need the latest edition of standards:
ASTM D6751 - 19 Standard Specification for Biodiesel Fuel Blend Stock (B100) for Middle Distillate Fuels
ASTM D6595 - 17 Standard Test Method for Determination of Wear Metals and Contaminants in Used Lubricating Oils or Used Hydraulic Fluids by Rotating Disc Electrode Atomic Emission Spectrometry
ASTM D7042 - 16e3 Standard Test Method for Dynamic Viscosity and Density of Liquids by Stabinger Viscometer (and the Calculation of Kinematic Viscosity)
ASTM D7501 - 18a Standard Test Method for Determination of Fuel Filter Blocking Potential of Biodiesel (B100) Blend Stock by Cold Soak Filtration Test (CSFT)
Who can help me?

----------


## vihuvipe

for the friend who requested these rules.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

I need following standards,

ASTM E4 - 16
ASTM E74 - 18e1
ASTM E23-18

Thanks in advance

----------


## piratininga

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cbalaganesh

Please share

astm a20-19
astm a788-19
astm a564-19

----------


## Tinetmil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] :Encouragement: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi Tinetmil

Thanks for your soport

----------


## gmxgtr

Does anyone have ASTM E562 - 19 by any chance?

----------


## nelsoncanteri

Hello Elefank, can you please send me ASTM F 2249 standard ?

Could you please share the following standards?

ANSI NETA ATS 2017- Standard for Acceptance Testing Specifications for Electrical Power Equipment and Systems


ANSI NETA MTS 2019 - Standard for Maintenance Testing Specifications for Electrical Power Equipment and Systems

ANSI NETA ETT 2018- Standard for Certification of Electrical Testing Technicians


ANSI NETA ECS 2015- Standard for Electrical Commissioning Specifications for Electrical Power Equipment and Systems

Thank you very much.

----------


## piratininga

see here


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Astm standards

----------


## sales.mulund

Hello,

I Need ASTM B 413- 97a(2017) Standard Specification for Refined Silver

----------


## focosta

Please, I need:

API MPMS Chapter 5.8 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters - 2nd Edition

Thanks

----------


## Ramon_ACG

Hi. I need ASTM E 1531 - 2012 Standard Practice for Production and Evaluation of Field Metallographic Replicas1 Do you have it?

----------


## oilmanAli

> Hi. I need ASTM E 1531 - 2012 Standard Practice for Production and Evaluation of Field Metallographic Replicas1 Do you have it?



 :Saturn:  
if my file is blocked again here ... then write your mail ... I have access to astm

----------


## aliaboajeep

yes please send it to 
aliaboajeep.3@gmail.com

----------


## moveovershrek

Could you please share the ASTM 1351 standard with me. esks18@protonmail.com

----------


## piratininga

Here: ASTM E1351


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## moveovershrek

thanks for the share

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks

----------


## gs153

Hello friends,
Please upload _ASTM D4496 Standard Test Method for D-C Resistance or Conductance of Moderately Conductive Materials_ 
best regards.

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

> Hello friends,
> Please upload _ASTM D4496 Standard Test Method for D-C Resistance or Conductance of Moderately Conductive Materials_ 
> best regards.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Please share the following standards

a) ASTM D1655-2020 Ed
b) ASTM D6751 2020 Ed
c) ASTM D975 2020
d) ASTM D7467 2020 Ed


e) ASTM D7566 -2020 Ed.

ThanksSee More: Astm standards

----------


## gdotkarthik

Dear Friends,

the attachment is not viewable. Pls share valid link

----------


## aqeelahmd

Can someone please share following standards

C803 / C803M - 18
C805 / C805M - 18
C900 - 19
C1074 - 19
C418 - 20
C779 / C779M - 19
C944 / C944M - 19
C1138M - 19

----------


## tmlim

HI there.  Can the latest ASTM D341-20e1 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Equations and Charts for Liquid Petroleum or Hydrocarbon Products be shared? Thank you and have a nice day ahead.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ASTM section D*

----------


## piratininga

See here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Can someone please share following standards
> 
> C803 / C803M - 18
> C805 / C805M - 18
> C900 - 19
> C1074 - 19
> C418 - 20
> C779 / C779M - 19
> C944 / C944M - 19
> C1138M - 19

----------


## piratininga

see here!
Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saahil

Hi

Can you please help with ASTM D7835/D7835M - Standard Test Method For Determining The Solvent Resistance Of An Organic Coating Using A Mechanical Rubbing Machine.

You can also email me at saahilb@gmail.com

Thanks & Regards,

Saahil Bagaria

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgrade magnet-URL with *ASTM D*

----------


## Sagittarius12

Dear Friends
You will have the ASTM D4414 version 2020, I thank you for

----------


## umeshsakhareliya

Please share ASTM A216 & A351- 2021

----------

